
Show HN: Sticker Studio – Create your own WhatsApp stickers - svenvdz
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stickermaker.android.stickermaker
======
svenvdz
Create your own personal WhatsApp stickers with Sticker Studio.

------
yodon
Spam

